Ask HN: Is Crypto Ponzi - Kryptoshi
======
miguelrochefort
To be honest, it seems like everything is a ponzi scheme of some sort.

Earlier investors will always benefit from later investors.

------
miguelrochefort
Is gold ponzi?

